# ARCTIC HD90-P plow - I need mounts and joystick?



## Rogan (Aug 30, 2010)

I need a little info on ARCTIC plows (not Arctic Sectionals, as apparently it's a different company..) I've been all through their sight, to no avail.

1. Anyone with experience on these plows? Are they of decent quality?
2. I've called several 'dealers' for them, and no one seems to be able to get me a price for truck-side parts (frame brackets, spreader bar, headlight harnesses, main harness, controller, etc..

Anyone familiar enough, or can point me in the proper direction for these? Thank you,



Thanks in advance.


----------



## gfd205 (Nov 4, 2010)

Call Arctic direct. Info below.....

Darren Sutton parts and service
1.888.413.0019
Arctic Equipment Manufacturing Corp.
[email protected]

I have had very good luck with Arctic especially since they are going with galvanizing.


----------



## Rogan (Aug 30, 2010)

gfd205;1105753 said:


> Call Arctic direct. Info below.....
> 
> Darren Sutton parts and service
> 1.888.413.0019
> ...


I actually worked with Darren back in Sept. to get all the parts I needed. He is a great guy, and was very helpful. Even checked up on me weeks later, to see if everything was alright and going good.

What I'm dealing with now, is that the truck is too tall (high) for their plow mount design. It puts the a-frame at a steep angle.
I have an '01 Ram 2500 4WD, with a 2" leveling kit, and 295-75s. The pin holes in the spreader bar are ~16-16.5" off the ground, and the plow's "suggested pin height" is 14.5". Even raising the pins to 14.5", it sure looks like a steep angle..

I hate to modify the a-frame to fit, but that's about my last option..

Pics:


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

I own and sell Arctic snowplows.
In my opinion, they are the best out there.
There are others that I like also, Western, etc, etc.
I have a Ram 1500 with 6" of lift and 35" tires.
My power angeling assemble ( A frame ) was at a steep angle also.
I had my mount as low as possible, but it still wasn't enough.
I cut the mull board stops out of the A frame and tightened the trip spring all the way up.
This help to get the mull board/cutting edge/shoe into the right position.
It looks like you could do the same.
I have a QLII mount, but it shouldn't matter.
All you need is to do the right angle of the mull board / cutting edge.
My plow is 5 years old now and not one issue.
I have been selling them for about 12 years now.
If you need parts, let me know.
I stock parts and can also ship.
Mike


----------



## Mike G (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a Dodge Ram 1500 1999 and need all parts for the truck end. Have 90" blade with lights and pump. Please email me with price quote at [email protected].


----------

